# Campy Ultra Torque bottom bracket cups



## tjjm36m3 (Mar 4, 2008)

I like to check and tighten the BB UT cups. Can anyone tell me what thread direction they are? Especially the non-drive side. Are the threads reverse-threads like the non-drive side pedal? I don't think so but just want to be sure. thanks.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

NDS are always right threaded.

Italian DS are right too.

English DS are reverse threaded.


----------



## iclypso (Jul 6, 2011)

Agreed. Thread direction depends on the bottom bracket - Campy makes both English and Italian cups.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

There should be arrows on the cups indicating the direction for removal.


----------

